# TTOC Scottish classic car show stand 12th June Errol



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Guys 
"TAYSIDE CLASSIC CAR CLUB" are holding their annual classic show on Sunday the 12th of June at Errol Airfield just off the A90 between Perth and Dundee, they have been doing this event since 2006 and the clubs going have increased in size from all over the country to be at this event anyone interested just add your name to the list once its started 
Admission to the Show will be £4 for adults, and £2 for OAPs and children. This is a non profit making event, with all monies raised being donated to local and children's charities
so lets get going and see if we can win another trophy for the TTOC
cheers to Reg for the heads up  
check out the link below

http://www.taysideclassiccarclub.co.uk/Show-2.html

*NAMES*
Trev
Reg 
Darron 
Jimmyf 
Wul
Mator


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Trev i have a privet entry i will just see you guys there, glad you managed to get a club stand sorted out.

Reg (aka WeebeasTTie)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Not bad for some  might see you before then with the dipstick handle


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Or might just get it at Errol. :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

MkII aint relly a classic trev :wink: :lol: :lol:

im in, ill try and get in for a kids price :roll: :lol:

Dazz


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: My car might not be Darron but i am :wink: 
You'll not but am sure Zoe will :lol: will add your name mate


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

weebeasttie said:


> Or might just get it at Errol. :wink:


Good thinking save postage :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Aw naw :!: :!: :!: Just accepted an invite lastnight to lunch on the 12th [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Going to have to discuss this one with my conscience [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :wink: you've no conscience you just talk to yourself,

You've had long enough to think will I put your name down, the lady will be made more than welcome to come along :lol: :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

What makes you think it's a lady :lol: :lol: No it's a buffet lunch and drinks 

Maybe they can keep me a doggy bag and if the show starts early enough I can do both - put me down for a maybe... probably... for a wee while 

.........but my engine bay looks a bit drab


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> What makes you think it's a lady :lol: :lol: No it's a buffet lunch and drinks
> 
> Maybe they can keep me a doggy bag and if the show starts early enough I can do both - put me down for a maybe... probably... for a wee while
> 
> .........but my engine bay looks a bit drab


He's going out for lunch with that Lamb from the Easter Weekend :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

jimmyf said:


> What makes you think it's a lady :lol: :lol: No it's a buffet lunch and drinks
> 
> Maybe they can keep me a doggy bag and if the show starts early enough I can do both - put me down for a maybe... probably... for a wee while
> 
> .........but my engine bay looks a bit drab


 Think you will need a Bling injection you have until the 12th :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think it's a lady :lol: :lol: No it's a buffet lunch and drinks
> ...


I had lamb curry for tea lastnight :lol: :lol: .............tasty :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

weebeasttie said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think it's a lady :lol: :lol: No it's a buffet lunch and drinks
> ...


 Think you will need a Bling injection you have until the 12th :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote

Trev........you have until the 11th :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

will have some bling by the 11th just get that car cleaned :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Spent all weekend on her......and still 4 weeks to go :twisted:

Might be your way next Sunday, thought about taking a run to Knockhill to the motor show weather permitting 

Anyone interested :?:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

what motor show?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

"Motorfair" Daz

http://motorsport-events.knockhill.com/ ... orshow.php

I thought about running up Sunday incase Miss Scotland on the look out for me :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> "Motorfair" Daz
> 
> http://motorsport-events.knockhill.com/ ... orshow.php
> 
> I thought about running up Sunday incase Miss Scotland on the look out for me :roll:


 More like the police on the look out for you :lol: :wink:

i should be around on sunday as long as its not raining :roll:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Fancy it daz


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

just off the phone to Classic car organizers so some more information they are saying to keep costs down they are charging £2 a exhibit to cover administration fees, and every exhibit will receive a free gift don't ask what it is for they would not say  anyway need to get all that's going signed onto there site will leave it to the end of the week and contact them again


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > "Motorfair" Daz
> ...


Some wax on your napper will sort you :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyf said:
> ...


that would just be a waste of wax :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> just off the phone to Classic car organizers so some more information they are saying to keep costs down they are charging £2 a exhibit to cover administration fees, and every exhibit will receive a free gift don't ask what it is for they would not say  anyway need to get all that's going signed onto there site will leave it to the end of the week and contact them again


We gotta fill in a form or somethin trev?



jimmyf said:


> Fancy it daz


Hmm mite be up for it, out the saturday and sunday nite so it will depend on the outcome of them lol

Dazz


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

There is some form to be filled in but hoping we can do that on the day don't fancy paying out all that cash and some don't turn up :lol: been there and got the tee shirt :wink:


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

trev said:


> There is some form to be filled in but hoping we can do that on the day don't fancy paying out all that cash and some don't turn up :lol: been there and got the tee shirt :wink:


Yes thats right Trev you pay at the gate and then go and fill up the form,each guy pays there own as they come in.
you don't want other T.shirt do you :lol: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

fair enough


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

weebeasttie said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > There is some form to be filled in but hoping we can do that on the day don't fancy paying out all that cash and some don't turn up :lol: been there and got the tee shirt :wink:
> ...


No thanks wardrobes full of them :lol: :wink: 
wonder where the other guys are, very quiet on a scottish thread :roll: 
Andrew & Val cant make it  they been up here more than in Newcastle the last few months


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Wuls probably been locked up for celebrating winning division 1 :lol:

ill see if i can get johnnyquango to come along for this one, not seen much of the usual culprits on here for a while rite enough


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I could get get Hev to drive the GTI down, to have a REAL classic on the stand :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> I could get get Hev to drive the GTI down, to have a REAL classic on the stand :lol: :lol:


you got a stutter mate :wink: if its not got power steering Hev's no chance :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

It has all the mod cons. Like power steering, and windy uppy windows


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> It has all the mod cons. Like power steering, and windy uppy windows


 :lol: windy uppy windows... Hev would mistake that for the gear shift :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

god knows what she'll do with the clutch pedal...


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> god knows what she'll do with the clutch pedal...


 :lol: thats right you've not got one in the RS, she's no chance then, it would be like tapping her head and rubbing he tummy at the same time that would really do her head in :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> :lol: windy uppy windows... Hev would mistake that for the gear shift :wink:


What is a gear shift????!  

Hev x


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: windy uppy windows... Hev would mistake that for the gear shift :wink:
> ...


 [smiley=book2.gif] in my book of quotes it states its a company thats moves your stuff out of your house, when peter finds out youve been using launch control up Forfar high street at lunch time :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll need to get the rest of the GTI this good


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

that wont take you long get it done for the 12th of june


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

[smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Better watch out Darron Peter's going to show us all up with his new polisher :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

that's no way to call Hev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> that's no way to call Hev


 :lol: :lol: thats you in the spare room now with wonky


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phope said:


> that's no way to call Hev


<ahem!> :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > that's no way to call Hev
> ...


Wonky won't put up with him.....says phope smells! 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > phope said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: have you noticed that as well :wink: i kept changing my sock's thought it was me :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Bet you wash your car oftner than your socks :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Ola people  I,m up for this wee jaunt if I'm home.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Bet you wash your car oftner than your socks :wink: :lol: :lol:


do you spy on me Jimmy thats the only way you could of found that out :lol: yip its ture mate


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Ola people  I,m up for this wee jaunt if I'm home.


Hi my wee buddy wondered where you were


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm in ROI mate wee place called Limerick.as daz said iv been a wee bit busy celebrating [smiley=cheers.gif] got so bad I was single for a week [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] eventually got back to work and the arses have sent me over here as punishment,on night shit tae [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> I'm in ROI mate wee place called Limerick.as daz said iv been a wee bit busy celebrating [smiley=cheers.gif] got so bad I was single for a week [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] eventually got back to work and the arses have sent me over here as punishment,on night shit tae [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol: :lol: you'll have been to see the queen the day she's across there working as well but not on night shift :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in ROI mate wee place called Limerick.as daz said iv been a wee bit busy celebrating [smiley=cheers.gif] got so bad I was single for a week [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] eventually got back to work and the arses have sent me over here as punishment,on night shit tae [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Aye she popped in for a brew,asking where iv been anaw


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wul said:


> Ola people  I,m up for this wee jaunt if I'm home.


about time you decided to show face again :wink: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Iv been busy partying mate  take it youv just been chilling in the hoose :roll: meant to actually chuck a post on yer fb page.ye get that exhaust fixed yet?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: im never on that anymore, exhaust passed the mo somehow so im leaving it for now. somethin else is wrong dunno what though :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Guys Ive got my hands on a couple of complimentary Tickets for the Scottish motor show at Knockhill these are for the Saturday or Sunday events so if your going give me a call and you can have them, ive got some family matters that need to be sorted out and this weekend so i wont be able to attend this event give me a call or text and ill meet up some place or you can pick them up at my house 

cheers trev


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

unfortunally cant make this one first week with new boss so hav to wait and c if can get nxt one off


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

macd5 said:


> unfortunally cant make this one first week with new boss so hav to wait and c if can get nxt one off


 :lol: get him told from the start you must get weekends off he'll understand :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jeezo trev you were up and on here early today :lol: :lol: up getting the car polished?? :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: no not the day mate too windy and the grand prix is on  waiting for jimmy to pick up the tickets for knockhill


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

trev said:


> macd5 said:
> 
> 
> > unfortunally cant make this one first week with new boss so hav to wait and c if can get nxt one off
> ...


Already tried was one of the first things I asked was told very politey no


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

macd5 said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > macd5 said:
> ...


Tell him to buy a TT he'll soon change his mind  are you working every weekend now ?


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I'm hoping to sneak a few sundays in for runs but I'm going to play it by ear at mo


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Well I hope your off a Sunday we have a meet can have you missing all the fun


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

Worst case I get 5 weeks holidays so  should make sum but remap in 3 weeks


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Who's doing your remap mate  you'll notice the difference will put a smile on your face


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

Was thinking of using star performance


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

macd5 said:


> Was thinking of using star performance


That's who I got to do mine never had any trouble with them gives the car a good doing over first


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

someone needs to give my car a good going over but i dont think anyone has that amount of time :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

macd5 said:


> Was thinking of using star performance


 done my first map,worth every penny.forge dv would be worth a think about to.


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

Cheers wul but iv already done that put a forge 007p and induction kit on about a month ago


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

No stopping you now you've all the parts fitted  get it done this week and I'll have another shot see how fast I can get it to go now


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

Would love to get done this week but hav to wait till 3rd June when i get my bonus from my boss that is retiring cos that what is paying for it but will pop along after its done and giv u a shot


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

macd5 said:


> Would love to get done this week but hav to wait till 3rd June when i get my bonus from my boss that is retiring cos that what is paying for it but will pop along after its done and giv u a shot


and i'll give you a shot of a real car :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> macd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to get done this week but hav to wait till 3rd June when i get my bonus from my boss that is retiring cos that what is paying for it but will pop along after its done and giv u a shot
> ...


....let me know when you want me to bring you it over Trev :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > macd5 said:
> ...


 :lol: you bought a MK2


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Think jimmy's had a heart attack after the last post :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:wink: man this is quiet for a scottish even thread...whats happening? :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

you young guns cant keep up with us old yins thats the problem :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha aye something like that :wink: ive finished my exam now so im here to annoy  :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> haha aye something like that :wink: ive finished my exam now so im here to annoy  :lol: :lol:


 text wul get him wound up wont take him long to post up on here :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

been sleeping the last couple of days...what have I missed??


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> been sleeping the last couple of days...what have I missed??


we all sold the TT's and all got R8 just to show you up at the next meet :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> :lol:


you must of had jet lag from coming back from the IOM go on tell us you opened the RS right up on the roads over there


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

MK2???.................Aw it's coming back to me now.........thought it was just a bad dream :? :lol:

Naw I had no electricity for 2 days after that bloody wind :x

That's me back on track Trev - need to get you to install gas :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> MK2???.................Aw it's coming back to me now.........thought it was just a bad dream :? :lol:
> 
> Naw I had no electricity for 2 days after that bloody wind :x
> 
> That's me back on track Trev - need to get you to install gas :lol: :lol:


  your not wanting me to install your gas have you seen my track record :lol: 
how did knockhill event get on ?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > MK2???.................Aw it's coming back to me now.........thought it was just a bad dream :? :lol:
> ...


You were right. ..rain came on cue and we got soaked goin from the car to the gate, but we dried out...the wind was crazy and it wisnae me :lol: :lol: It was good afternoon just a pity about the weather


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Any idea what time this show will kick off Trev :?: Hoping for an early start, i'll probably have to head back down about 1 for that pairty  :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Any idea what time this show will kick off Trev :?: Hoping for an early start, i'll probably have to head back down about 1 for that pairty  :roll:


starts at 1 mate :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea what time this show will kick off Trev :?: Hoping for an early start, i'll probably have to head back down about 1 for that pairty  :roll:
> ...


That's a shame, no much time for the wind to blow anything off ma windscreen onto yours :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: will get back to you about the time guessing it will be a early start


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm back  did ya all miss me :roll: that's me back on British soil now so I can safely post without it costing me a bloody fortune


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wul said:


> I'm back  did ya all miss me :roll: that's me back on British soil now so I can safely post without it costing me a bloody fortune


Not really mate :wink: :lol: :lol:

Work starts this weekend for getting the car cleaned (its been three weeks since i washed it  )


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi all, Six TT'S that's not a lot  Trev is every one a sleep or what? Is the list up to date? Hope the weather holds out, looking forward to it  and see all you guys.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

weebeasttie said:


> Hi all, Six TT'S that's not a lot  Trev is every one a sleep or what? Is the list up to date? Hope the weather holds out, looking forward to it  and see all you guys.


Hi Reg but it's six of the best :lol: only kidding chaps :wink: 6 is ok mate you don't have to have a lot to have a good time 
Had one in Perth with only 3 and picked up best of show stand


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

im trying to get some others as well...not going that well :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> im trying to get some others as well...not going that well :lol:


no worries Darron as long as you can make it 

*NAMES*
Trev
Reg 
Darron 
Jimmyf 
Wul
Matos
Phope


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Six fo the best, like it :lol: Still have not got the TT into Audi Aberdeen for it's check yet, due in on the 10th they charge £70 just to look at [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

weebeasttie said:


> Six fo the best, like it :lol: Still have not got the TT into Audi Aberdeen for it's check yet, due in on the 10th they charge £70 just to look at [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :wink: 
whats your car going in for :?: is it just and annual service


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

No Trev, it's the alarm thing, TT went strait in the garage after Easter and has not been out.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

weebeasttie said:


> No Trev, it's the alarm thing, TT went strait in the garage after Easter and has not been out.


ah i remember it going off at the last meet you not found that spider then :lol:


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

No Trve, to scared to look it must be a monster  , Audi can have a look instead. They get paid plenty money :lol:

Been getting the house ready go on the market for sale, it's been on a week know, and plying with the new toy


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Stick us down - might be the Golf (if it starts) or the TT

We may have a wee passenger with us as well :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> Stick us down - might be the Golf (if it starts) or the TT
> 
> We may have a wee passenger with us as well :lol:


Will do Peter  Saw your wee  addition on Facebook


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*NAMES*
Trev
Reg 
Darron 
Jimmyf 
Wul
Mator
Phope
James


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Ill be there not sure if Zoe will be up for this one though :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Ill be there not sure if Zoe will be up for this one though :lol:


Zoe will love it mate the other side of the airfield there is a carboot sale :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

oo can pick up a bargin :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: pots & pans or a new pram


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: dont push it :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> :lol: :lol: dont push it :wink:


 :lol: how will it move if you don't push it


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: dont push it :wink:
> ...


Leave it at the top of a hill wi the brake off  :lol: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.

Evening Trev,

Count us in  
Looks a great day out

Thanks for organising it.

Cheers


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Good evening James  
How's things your end ? Recovered from the IOM event will add your name to the list mate


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*NAMES*
Trev
Reg 
Darron 
Jimmyf 
Wul
Mator
Phope
James


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

This better be a sunny weekend im fed up with the rain haha


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> This better be a sunny weekend im fed up with the rain haha


Trev & me don't have a problem with the rain Daz - our hair dries in seconds :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > This better be a sunny weekend im fed up with the rain haha
> ...


Yup,yer the only guys I know that walk about with brollies in the sunshine :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wul said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bimilne (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi folks
Will be away at work [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Anything else coming up ?
Brian


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

bimilne said:


> Hi folks
> Will be away at work [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Anything else coming up ?
> Brian


Not got anything in stone yet but no doubt will be sorted out very soon 

Where are you based?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

You and me both


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

******spotted******* Sexy blonde racing around Dunfermline in a mx5 with her top off :roll: :roll: :roll: I don't know why her man let's her away with it :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: were you going to get your eyes tested then mate You've see more than me as well


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> bimilne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks
> ...


Hev get a grip lass :lol: it's Brian from carnoustie he was at the meet at crieff when you and Evelyn were buying all the whisky, was parked two cars down from me had his wee lass with him remember now


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > This better be a sunny weekend im fed up with the rain haha
> ...


That's true Darron :roll: dont have hurt when it's a down pour [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i mite not be there now, cars in the garage again. clutch pedals busted im just in from gettin an AA lift home


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

It's not the seal again is it  or is it the pedal ? Down to the floor


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

its the oedal this time. the plastic clip went but its also damaged part of the clutch pedal :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

ive got a meg welder here get the pedal off and weld the seam up and you good


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

well its sitting around at the garage the now and mechanic says he will have a look at it on monday. hopefully get it fixed in time but the bloody thing keeps braking the now lol


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> well its sitting around at the garage the now and mechanic says he will have a look at it on monday. hopefully get it fixed in time but the bloody thing keeps braking the now lol


chin up kid at least you can spend more time with Zoe


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i was supposed to this weekend but now no car so i cant get to hers :lol:

gonna start saving for a new TT


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Daz, It's that bloody low the clutch pedal be scraping the tarmac :wink: You'll be sorted by next weekend, if not I'll pick you up and you can ride shotgun wi me.......that should give you the incentive to get it sorted  ............don't suppose I'm a match for Zoe though (although you might be surprised) :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Daz, It's that bloody low the clutch pedal be scraping the tarmac :wink: You'll be sorted by next weekend, if not I'll pick you up and you can ride shotgun wi me.......that should give you the incentive to get it sorted  ............don't suppose I'm a match for Zoe though (although you might be surprised) :lol: :lol:


   is this going to be another forum wedding wishing you guys all the best :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Just for daz n jimmy......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oxb4Lay ... ata_player


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Just for daz n jimmy......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oxb4Lay ... ata_player


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

wul said:


> Just for daz n jimmy......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oxb4Lay ... ata_player


Nice one Wul.........hope that's no a bit of jealousy creepin in :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wul said:


> Just for daz n jimmy......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oxb4Lay ... ata_player


i think someones a bit jealous :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

now now lads !!! dont want your first lovers tiff on a public forum do we :lol:


----------



## LeoTTC (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Trev,

Can't seem to send you a personal message. Would still like to aquire the engine parts. Will you have them at the SCC show on the 12th?

Cheers

Gordon


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

LeoTTC said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> Can't seem to send you a personal message. Would still like to aquire the engine parts. Will you have them at the SCC show on the 12th?
> 
> ...


Hey buddy,think Trev might be busy this wknd but I,ll have a word n see if I can bring them up with me.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Rite folks not sure where everyone is coming from but how about meeting up at Baxters just off J4 (Kelty) on the M90,

anyone else wanna meet up enroute or elsewhere just say where or we can change to best suit others.

Dazz


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Kelty,I,ll get a long lie


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Think you have to be on site for 10.00, before the public arrive, think that's the rule, see Trev he was on the phone to them,

As I am coming from Aberdeen so I want get a long lie [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Baxters is fine wi me Dazz.........is that the Knockhill cut off??

Just name the time.....It'll take me just over the hour...or less if there are nae midges on Sunday morning :wink:

How's the car :-|


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> Baxters is fine wi me Dazz.........is that the Knockhill cut off??
> 
> Just name the time.....It'll take me just over the hour...or less if there are nae midges on Sunday morning :wink:
> 
> How's the car :-|


Aye thats the cut off jimmy, ill find out from trev and get a time sorted out dont thinkit should take us that long to get from there to the show? :?:

Cars still in the garage, gonna give them a phone today again see if they can sped up the recovery, i managed to break the works van yesterday as well so i think im cursed :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Jesus Christ daz,I'm not very sure if I want you around my car :lol: had a quick look on google your about 40 mins from kelty to errol.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

had a word with trev he reckons we should be there before 10, so if we meet at baxters 8.45 - 9.00 ish should give plenty time for us to head on up after that.

be nice to me or ill break your car :lol: :lol:


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone else coming down from the Aberdeen area.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

weebeasttie said:


> Anyone else coming down from the Aberdeen area.


Normally yes......but we are gonna have to pull out of this one unfortunately 

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hev said:


> weebeasttie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else coming down from the Aberdeen area.
> ...


booooooooooooooooo [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Hev said:


> weebeasttie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else coming down from the Aberdeen area.
> ...


Aw naw......I thought u wanted to get familiar wi ma varifocals Hev


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

So how many cars have we got going on sunday noo???


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

wul said:


> So how many cars have we got going on sunday noo???


Well Daz & I both got wee yins Wul (mk1's that is)


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > So how many cars have we got going on sunday noo???
> ...


N iv got a wee ane tae,mators got a big ane tho  I,ll text him tomo n see if he's coming.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

wul said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


More the better Wu  l.....Lookin forward to it but still need to leave at 1 unfortunately


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Ye might miss oot on the barbie jimmy :roll: I think we need a nominated chef.................daz,well that was easy enuf  :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: thanks pal


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Jimmy what way you heading up to kelty? going passed south queensferry?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> Jimmy what way you heading up to kelty? going passed south queensferry?


Will be Daz east on M8 and ver the bridge 

Wat you thinking :roll:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

wul said:


> Ye might miss oot on the barbie jimmy :roll: I think we need a nominated chef.................daz,well that was easy enuf  :lol:


Lucky escape then I've got other plans for lunch :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> Hi Guys
> "TAYSIDE CLASSIC CAR CLUB" are holding their annual classic show on Sunday the 12th of June at Errol Airfield just off the A90 between Perth and Dundee, they have been doing this event since 2006 and the clubs going have increased in size from all over the country to be at this event anyone interested just add your name to the list once its started
> Admission to the Show will be £4 for adults, and £2 for OAPs and children. This is a non profit making event, with all monies raised being donated to local and children's charities
> so lets get going and see if we can win another trophy for the TTOC
> ...


Trev 

Are we able to meet at yours and follow you up?

What time do we need to be with you?

Cheers
James


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking forward to Sunday James - be good to meet up again 

Will you have the gang with you :?:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello there Jimmy 

Same here, looking forward to seeing everyone and the classic cars too.

Just young Addie, Karen is away in London attending a wedding 

He will keep me busy though, playing football amongst all the nice cars


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Tell him if he comes near mine with a football James he''ll find himself under the luggage net :lol: :lol:

Looking forward to seeing you both 

Cheers
Jimmy


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Here I'm quite handy wi a fitb a,I,ll put it under yer net fae 50 yards jimmy


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

wul said:


> Here I'm quite handy wi a fitb a,I,ll put it under yer net fae 50 yards jimmy


  As long as u miss the shiny bits Wul :evil:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy what way you heading up to kelty? going passed south queensferry?
> ...


Maybe meet up at sensors car park just off the motorway


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


Where :?: you trying to lure me to a gay nightclub Daz  maybe you should PM your mobile no. :?


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Am I too late to stick a Car on the stand? Just found out that i'm free on Sunday


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Just come along abe plenty space

Jimmy meant mcdonalds at south queensferry, this predictive text ok my phone haha


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I know the one Daz we can firm up a time later - thinking 8.45


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Abe said:


> Am I too late to stick a Car on the stand? Just found out that i'm free on Sunday


More the merrier


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> I know the one Daz we can firm up a time later - thinking 8.45


Aye 8.45 will do me mate, still no car yet but should have it back tomorro fingers crossed.


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Excellent, in before 10am? Will see you there!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Abe said:


> Excellent, in before 10am? Will see you there!


What way will you be coming from? over via Perth?

James - trevs not gonna make this one i dont think so were all gonna be meeting at Baxters in Kelty around 9am

Dazz


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

dzTT said:


> James - trevs not gonna make this one i dont think so were all gonna be meeting at Baxters in Kelty around 9am
> 
> Dazz


@ Dazz, cheers for the update, will see you at Baxters for 9 then


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

No worries mate


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Yep i'll be coming from from west of Perth, I could always try meeting you lot on the start of the A90 somewhere if I knew when you were passing.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Abe, PM me your number ill text you when were getting near perth and we could try meeting up on the road.

Does anyone actually know how to get to this place btw?

o and i got my car back woohoo [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Dazz


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Daz iv got it on google maps.there's a Toby carvery on Dundee road we could prob meet abe at.passed it going to Perth Audi.let me know the crack.ye myt have to gie me a wee ring early doors :roll:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Daz, sent you my number.

Not sure on where the Toby is but I am out to St Madoes often so know that road bit. Directions are on the website here though to the show.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Darron 
your doing a grand job  if your meeting up with abe best place is the lay-by on the A90 just over the friarton bridge big enough for umpteen cars, as for getting to Errol think its the 4 exit heading to Dundee and just head for the airfield cant miss it  not like me :x sorry for letting you guys down was looking forward to it, but got to much on my mind just now to enjoy your company you too Wul :lol: 
never had so many police officers at my door in my life the village thought i murdered Evelyn :lol: but the words spreading around the village so its just a matter of time now before someone is caught 

cheers guys have a good one


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

What goes around, comes around, I guess


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> What goes around, comes around, I guess


his and hers motors are a heap of s£*" any way mate


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Well folks my car is going filthy as the weathers been shite n I can't clean it.se ya all tomo,I'm off to the pub


----------



## LeoTTC (Oct 8, 2009)

wul said:


> LeoTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Trev,
> ...


Hi Wul,

Thanks for the reply but I'm not going to make it on the 12th as not been too well this week. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wul said:


> Well folks my car is going filthy as the weathers been shite n I can't clean it.se ya all tomo,I'm off to the pub


mine will be dirty as hell, been at work since half 4 this morning and now i cant be a***d. :lol:

Jimmy you wanna wash it for me at mcdonalds? i know you like keeping your car clean :wink: :lol:

Sorry you cant be there Trev, shame to see your busy with the police but at least it gives them a break from being at my house :roll: hope you get it sorted soon mate.

Wul ill toot the horn outside yer hoose if your no there at 9  :lol: :lol:


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Guys- Hope theres room for a small one. - Is there still a meet at 9am Baxters -Kelty??

Hoping for dry day

Martin


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Martin, yeah were still meeting at Baxters at Kelty for 9ish

Dazz


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Cheers - will be there bright n early.

Sorry not to see Trev - hope the polis thing isnt too serious.


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

A late entry....I'm hoping to tag along with you guys on my first TTOC/TTF event after ~9 Years of membership!

I'll attempt to get to the Baxters shop (J4 M90) for 9AM.

If someone feels like dropping me a PM with a contact number then I'll be able to make contact should something go wrong.

Peter


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > Well folks my car is going filthy as the weathers been shite n I can't clean it.se ya all tomo,I'm off to the pub
> ...


Don't worry Dazz,. I got enough shine on mine both for you & Wull :wink: :lol:


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

petesky said:


> A late entry....I'm hoping to tag along with you guys on my first TTOC/TTF event after ~9 Years of membership!
> 
> I'll attempt to get to the Baxters shop (J4 M90) for 9AM.
> 
> ...


PM Sent
Martin


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Good to meet up again and meet some more new folks.

didnt quite expect it to be as busy as it was if im honest. probably would be a bit better prepared for it next year and get a bbq along with us for wul to cook somethin :lol:

got loads of pics ill get them upwhen i get back laters,

Dazz


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

All- good to meet up today. It was an excellent turn-out, at an event which was very well run. The first time I had been to this, and indeed the first time I had even heard of it.

We were well recieved and given a decent spot to display our group. I have added some pics- which in all honesty could have been taken anywhere- creativity lessons required for me.





































And a couple of my personal favourites - to show we were actually at a Classic Event

















Finally - we all missed Trev and Ev, and send our best wishes- look forward to seeing you at the next one Trev -

Martin


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers for that Martin nice of you and James to pop in on your way home, glad you guys had a good site at the meet as I never got into sorting things out right but will do better next year


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Wasnt sure if Marin and James had made it to yours Trev, they dissapeared when i got to the on ramp...bloody Mk2 drivers :roll: :lol: :lol: 
Im off next week and was heading to aunties in Limekilns for a visit so mite swing by yours if your in and not too busy Trev.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Wasnt sure if Marin and James had made it to yours Trev, they dissapeared when i got to the on ramp...bloody Mk2 drivers :roll: :lol: :lol:
> Im off next week and was heading to aunties in Limekilns for a visit so mite swing by yours if your in and not too busy Trev.


That would be great Darron will have the kettle on


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> Wasnt sure if Marin and James had made it to yours Trev, they dissapeared when i got to the on ramp...bloody Mk2 drivers :roll: :lol: :lol:
> Im off next week and was heading to aunties in Limekilns for a visit so mite swing by yours if your in and not too busy Trev.


Never mind the MK2's Darren. 2 MK1's had fun on the way down :wink:

Trev, all the best to you and Evelyn and hope to see you soon


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > Wasnt sure if Marin and James had made it to yours Trev, they dissapeared when i got to the on ramp...bloody Mk2 drivers :roll: :lol: :lol:
> ...


cheers for that jimmy  will get something up and running shortly


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Think its about time i got some pictures up :roll:


































































































































Enjoy, Dazz


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

good photos Darron  i used to have a mk1 RS 2000 and a mk2 in my younger days brings back some happy memories seeing them in their glory


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Cheers Trev, Ill bring over the memory card when i head over next week and you can have a butchers at the rest of them.
Any days suit you best?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Any time will be ok Darron  getting a new camera system put in by Monthefish so will be mucking about putting new wiring in, and got myself a new Pc tower today to run the software going to be like fortnox


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: will i need a security password to get in now?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> :lol: :lol: will i need a security password to get in now?


 I'll send you the pass key mate :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Small clip of us on the way to Errol


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

That was me passing in the van


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

Great footage Blackers, I especially like that Black TT "holding its own" in 2nd place  .
It's the only time I'll be in front of an RSTT


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice video, i wondered what you were doing when you dropped all the way back :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice one James 

Thought you were a bit close behind me Dazz, I'm pleased the video proves you were only tailgating me :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> Nice one James
> 
> Thought you were a bit close behind me Dazz, I'm pleased the video proves you were only tailgating me :wink:


I was just in the slipstream :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

http://www.taysideclassiccarclub.co.uk/

Are we going along to this this year?

It is on Sunday 10th June at Errol.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Looks good, will have a word with Duffy he's our new central rep James  think he's popping down to my bit this afternoon


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello Trev,

Are you no longer our Rep?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> Hello Trev,
> 
> Are you no longer our Rep?


Nope time to hang up me hat mate  let the young guns have a go


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Trev,
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Well that is a shame, you were a very good rep


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers for that  but am sure Duffy will do us proud he's on the ball already


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

blackers said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > blackers said:
> ...


Couldn't agree more James, Trev has done a fantastic job as our Rep over the years and certainly has a big thank you from me for the effort and hard work he put it to make all of the meets so enjoyable. I can only hope I do as good a job as Trev did.

While I was down today, Trev did say that as his "handing over the baton" gift to us all, he would detail everyones car :lol: ....form a orderly queue!

Trev can you pass me the contact details you had from last year mate and I'll touch base with them.


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Errol was good last year so stick me down


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Abe said:


> Errol was good last year so stick me down


Will do mate, hopefully we'll have as good a turn out as last year


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Enjoyed this one last year, stick me down Lee


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i might come along and see you all, wont bother coming on the TT stand without a TT  :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hope to get to it this year fingers cross as last year was when the car got damaged


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Just so we keep ourselves right I've started a new thread for this years event - link below

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=271305


----------

